# Thyroid level normal docs says I'm depressed



## ginger777 (Sep 27, 2010)

I had my thyroid tested this week.

I only got my TSH number which was .978, she did do the Free T's and antibodies and said those where normal.

I gave her the following list of symptons:

Can't lose weight
Gained 50 lbs in 4 years 
cold intolerance
high cholesterol (250) 
Mood Swings/irratable
Headaches/muscleaches
tired upon waking
fatigue
phlegm in throat when swallowing
asthma
allergies
infertility
increased UTI's for no reason
forgetfullness
heart palpitations
dizzy
anxiety
high blood pressure 154/90 (use to always be normal)
can't get work done/ bored easily

She looked at my lists and treated me for allergies and then said I was depressed and gave me pills. I cried all the way home. I am not depressed, I don't feel depressed.

Now my husband thinks it might be depression too cause I fit half of the symptoms of depression. I think something is not working right in my body.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I can totally relate. I had been told by many doctors/therapists over several years that I had depression when I knew something was wrong in my body. I knew all I wanted to do was get up live but that my body would not let me, and that was depressing. I believe taking anti-depressants without treating the physical illness is useless, but that is just me.

A few years back, I finally relented and took the anti-depressants, which did not help at all. I lost all motivation to do anything and I swear a bomb could have gone off next to me and I would not care. My PCP knew I was not OK and took me off them.

I can't telly you if you have a thyroid issue or something else going on, but I believe that we know when something is off in our bodies. Sometimes thyroid issues go into remission so that our labs look fine while we are really not well. That's what happened to me for years. I unfortunately had to wait until things got bad enough for the docs to believe me.

You may be able to call the office staff at your doctors and ask them to send you copies of all the test results. It is your right to have them. Then, if you post them here with their reference ranges, we can look them over and help you see if the doc is ignoring something.

I hope this helps. I am glad you reached out. You do not have to be alone with this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I too was told I was depressed and it took me several years until I finally got a Graves DX.

Get copies of all lab's your doctor ran - the actual copies.

Keep records and keep pushing for a diagnosis. Go to a different doctor.


----------

